# Milwaukee 2691-22 18-Volt Compact Drill and Impact Driver Combo Kit



## BreakingBoardom

I have this combo set and love it. They feel good in hand, have plenty of power, and the batteries charge super fast. I also like that the batteries have indicator lights on them to tell you how much power is left. Great in case you have a lot of work and want to know if you'll need a fresh battery.


----------



## ChuckC

I've had this set for over a year now and love it. It's by far the best cordless drill/driver I have ever owned. They are compact, light, have plenty of power, and charge really fast.


----------



## Raspar

ditto to the last two, I have had mine for a year and love them.


----------



## bunkie

I've also had this kit for about a year. It's almost perfect. My only complaint is that one of the black rubber strips on the drill has come loose on one end. It has no effect on performance, but it is a blemish on an otherwise fine tool.

BTW, if you've never used an impact driver before, you will wonder how you got along without one once you do. One final note is that impact drivers are very hard on bits and sockets. Make sure you use hardened one meant for impact tools.


----------



## rustfever

Absolutely the best set of tools on my work bench. But watch out, everyone will try to steal it, once they have tried it.

 Yes, definetly five stars>


----------



## CptWingnut

I have the set and they are amazing, although I went from a craftsman NiMH drill driver only, to a Lithium ion drill driver/impact driver combo set so I imagine anything would have been better!


----------



## IppoJ

I bought this set a few years ago to replace a dying B&D Pro drill. I hate them, they are like crack.
I now have the M18 Hackzall, 1/2" impact, and the cordless vacuum. They all work so well, are so well built and such a joy to use that I have the HeavyDuty Club website on constant watch waiting for the next M18 tool that I, um, need.
I hate these in the best possible way.

And to bunkie's point, look into Milwaukee's Shockwave bits.


----------



## steliart

I have a review on Milwaukee C12D 12V Cordless Drill Driver Li-Ion 12V which I also rated *** is my favorite too.
thanks for the review
Steli


----------



## sixstring

I just have the Milwaukee impact driver and man it's awesome. I've never had one before and after trying my buddy's Makita impact driver, I knew I had to get one. He steered me towards the Milwaukee because of the batteries (came w/ 2.)

My only complaint is that it's too powerful… something I've been learning to get used to. The trigger is very sensitive but allows for maximum range and gets easier to gauge the more I use it. Oh, my other complaint is that the power meter button got permanently depressed. Still works but the button is totally smashed after the first day of use. Cosmetic I know, but still… this thing wasnt cheap. Now I'll need the drill driver too.


----------



## IppoJ

sixstring posted "button is totally smashed after the first day of use. Cosmetic I know, but still… "

Warranty that thing! Milwaukee has an excellent warranty. There are a few independent shops here that are authorized so I've not had to ship anything off but when my M18 vacuum quit working I had it back within 5 days.


----------



## sixstring

Nah, the button works beautifully. It's just smashed looking, as if I work it hard even though it's hardly the case…


----------



## crank49

I've had this set for about 18 months and agree with everyone else. Great tools.

The power of the impact driver took a little getting used to, but it's nice to have more than you need for a change. My first task with this driver was installing a garage door opener and I twisted the head right off of a couple of the 3/8" lag bolts.

Also great to be able to leave it charged on a shelf and come back in a couple of months and it's still fully charged.


----------



## risankveda

It's a powerful drill with lightweight compact design. I've wrote a review about this Milwaukee 2691-22 18-Volt Compact Drill and Impact Driver Combo Kit.
Hope it can help


----------

